# LR/Mogrify 2 Install - can't see Mogrify Config window to specify .exe location



## tubino

I am using LR 2.7 on Windows. I have followed the instructions on this page:
http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php?sec=install

No problems with installing ImageMagick, and it passes the command line tests.
No problems with adding the Mogrify plugin, and following the instructions above, I go to library-export, and see LR / Mogrify 2 in the Post-Process Actions menu on lower left. So far so good.

The problem is that I can't get the big window on the right to change when I double-click Mogrify Configuration (step 3 below), so I can't get the opportunity to specify the path to mogrify.exe.

1. Go to Lightroom's Library module, click on an image and then press the Export button.
2. On the left side of the export dialog box, under 'Post Process Actions' double click on 'Mogrify Configuration'.
3. In the Mogrify Configuration panel which is now showing on the right, press 'Choose', browse to the ImageMagick installation (e.g. C:\Program Files\ImageMagick-6.4.1-Q16 - this will vary with the version of ImageMagick) and choose mogrify.exe

Instead I just get the error message at the bottom: Unable to Export: Please specify the location of the ‘mogrify’ application.

It's frustrating, because I understand I have to specify the location, but can't get that window to display. I can see what it should look like at the bottom of this page:
http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php?sec=install

Any ideas?


----------



## Tim Armes

Hi,

If you've doubled clicked on "Mogrify Configuration" and you see a tick next to it then it'll be on the right hand side.

The classic problem is that you haven't scrolled down...

Tim


----------



## tubino

[quote author=Tim Armes link=topic=1'589.msg7192'#msg7192' date=128151978']

The classic problem is that you haven't scrolled down...
[/quote]

Well, that was extremely helpful, albeit embarrassing too.  You were right.

The visible part doesn't change, but the part you scroll down to DOES change when you check items on the left. So simple!


----------



## pelliott1954

Hi All, I came across this old Thread when looking for Help getting Mogrify to work with LR4.

First of all I should say I am a bit of an old Technophobe, I have downloaded Image magic and Mogrify and have got as far as adding it to LR as a Plugin and it says in the Right Hand Box in Plug In Manager that it is Installed and Running, however after I have double clicked on Configure and chosen the Path ( at this point the red message telling me to choose a route os similar words) disappears and I choose then to Export, I get a message saying "Failed to Run Mogrify, Aborting Export" and that more info will be on the Notepad on Desktop. On there it tell me the system cannot find the path specified.

I am at a complete loss now, can anyone help?

I must say that I have never found anything as difficult as trying to get this to work, nothing seems to work as it should or first time.

If it makes a difference, I am using Windows 7, 64bit.

Regards Paul


----------



## Rose Weir

RE: however after I have double clicked on Configure and chosen the Path (  at this point the red message telling me to choose a route os similar  words) disappears and I choose then to Export, I get a message saying  "Failed to Run Mogrify, Aborting Export"

Is the path to the mogrify.exe like this?


When you browse in the Imagemagik folder it is the mogrify.exe file that you land on with the cursor and that is the complete path for the configuration.
The txt file that appears on your desktop will say 'cannot find path'
This path has to be changed each time the Imagemagik software is updated.
Rose


----------



## pelliott1954

Thankyou for your reply Rose.
I am pretty sure the problem lies with Imagemagick not downloading properley, or the wrong version.
When I go to the Imagemagick Website, to be honest it may as well be written in Chinese!! and I have no idea which version to try to Download.

When I go to Photographers Toolbox, Via Adobe, I find so many apparently different versions available to Download, either 32 bit or 64 bit, either Static or Dynamic, or Portable Win32 Static at 16bits, either HTTP or PTP etc etc.

Can anyone guide me to which Website to use and a Definitive version to Download, for my Windows 7, 64Bit.

Regards Paul


----------



## Jim Wilde

For Win7 64bit I would use this one:


----------



## pelliott1954

Thanks Jim, That is the one I have tried in the past and again just, it appears to Download and the icon appears in my file of downloads but won't open after that, all it does when I try to open it is, it asks if I want to allow changes to be made to the computer and then starts the usual process of appearing to install all over again, am getting extremely frustrated.

As said I am a bit of a technophobe but have never had problem downloading things before, so I am bit baffled.

Regards Paul


----------



## Jim Wilde

Not sure I can help too much with that problem, Paul. Have you checked to see if the OS thinks it's already installed (Control Panel>Programs and Features)? If it's not listed, and all attempts to install it hang up, that would tend to indicate a problem with the Windows Installer maybe. You could try the Windows Program Install and Uninstall Troubleshooter to see if that helps.

Note also that ImageMagick requires that the Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Packages (both x86 and x64 versions for your 64bit system).....make sure they are installed.


----------



## Rose Weir

This is the Imagemagik install directions page-

http://imagemagick.sourceforge.net/http/www/windows.html
Are these steps the ones you have done?

I cannot fully interpret your sentence 'When I try to open it....'
The .exe download is an install file so the security control query box has to be answered 'Yes, to allow changes to the computer'
Then in the install the location and program file shortcut queries are presented.

I am using the 6.8.1-0-Q16 x64 bit version at the moment. It was a Dec 2012 version
There is an 8 bit version and a 16bit version available and the page referenced above describes the difference

Once Imagemagik is installed I never 'see' it again since its only purpose is to run the mogrify.exe plug in. There are many 'enthusiasts' with this software but it looks to me to be a rather intricate routine to 'open and run it' as an image manipulator or editor. If a desktop shortcut is created I delete it for its never going to be used.
Rose


----------



## pelliott1954

Thanks Jim and Rose for again taking the time to reply, I now have it working!!!!! I think the fault lay with the two C++ Packages, although they were sitting there in the Programmes list they were not working, when I clicked on them to check, they needed repairing (whatever that meant!!!) but when that was done I was then able to choose the Configuration path and hey presto it worked.

I now have another question, is there a way of viewing what the added borders actually look like as one is "building" them, if one is for example using several different widths and colours all on one image? 
At the moment I am guessing a bit with Pixel and % widths and can't see anything until I finally click export and go to the File to view the Photograph.

Or should I start another Thread with this question?

Regards Paul


----------



## Jim Wilde

Well done for getting it working.

Don't think there's a need for starting another thread, as the answer is simple: no, there is no preview facility, just as there isn't with Export in general. But with a bit of testing you should soon get to grips with the various settings.


----------



## pelliott1954

Hi All, Sorry to bring this old chestnut up again, but........I now have a new computer with Windows 8, I can't get things to work again, I get as far as Configuring the path but can't find the required file, which is exactly what happened before on the old computer, before I found out that x86 and x64 had not downloaded properly. When trying to download them this time I get a message telling me they have been detected to be already on the machine ( can't see them anywhere) So, one question is, will Mogrify/Imagemagick work with Windows 8, second question is where do I look for the right path for the Mogrify Application?  Regards Paul


----------

